# Ne Correlated to ADHD?



## takkenne (Mar 29, 2017)

I am very good friends with a several ENFP's, ENTP's, and an INFP. I noticed a weird pattern. They've all been tested positive as having ADHD? I mean, even the INFP. The psychiatrist said she had a form that is hard to diagnose because she manages it so well. Their inability to focus, the way they check out of a conversation because they're distracted by a random word, the way their mind jumps from idea to idea to idea... And I've noticed a lot of websites describing ADHD sound like personality traits of Ne dominants.

Now, I know you can have ADHD _without_ having Ne and that it is a legitimate condition that can be treated. But either my entire understanding of Ne is completely jacked by ADHD, or ADHD's popular symptoms are also Ne traits? Anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if there are any ENxP's who took an ADHD test and _didn't_ test as positive for it. That would bring me peace haha.


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

I agree. I decided to look up some ADHD and ADD tests after reading your post, and like 75% of the questions sound just like Ne traits, and similar questions are even asked on the MBTI test. And just Ne, but also a lot of P (Preciever) type questions.
"I often have a hard time wrapping up the final details of a project, once the interesting parts have been done" 
"I often have difficulty getting organized."
"When given a task, I usually procrastinate rather than doing it right away. *"
"I’d rather do things my own way than follow the rules and procedures of others. *"
"I often avoid or delay getting started when I am faced with a task that requires a lot of thought and/or organization at the outset."
I've never been diagnosed with ADD/ADHD but I took a few of these online tests and on a lot of them I scored anywhere from 60%-75%. Its weird. I do feel like most of the questions sound very Neish, and I wonder if there are any studies done on MBTI types and correlation to ADHD.


If there is a correlation then that brings me to these questions...
What comes first? ADHD or Ne? As in, is Ne actually ADHD? or is ADHD actually just strong Ne?
Are other Behavorial/Personality disorders also's related back to different cognitive functions?
If so, then the same questions apply, what comes first? The disorder or the cognitive function?
Are these disorders just cognitive functions on crack? Like ADHD is just super duper powerful Ne? More powerful than the average Ne users? Or? 
Do all people with ADHD have Ne somewhere in their function stack? Is Ne there BECAUSE they have ADHD? Or do they have ADHD because they have Ne?

So many questions...


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I suppose it isn't out of the question that it may have a super weak correlation to perceiving. 

I don't see why attention deficiency should be connected with S/N.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I don't know that it is actually correlated. I do however suspect that Ne can oftentimes be misinterpreted as ADHD, much as many neurotypical INTJs are confused for having autism or ASD. Most ENFPs I know give me the same vibe as ADHD. ENTPs a little less so, but that similarity is still there.


----------



## ClownToy The Whiteface (Apr 15, 2017)

My theory consist about the fact that Ne involves possibilities. For example, when you are in the classroom, you may easilly get bored with the constant work you must do, like writting something in the chalkboard by almos 20 minutes. You then see a fly and sometimes ask to yourself: "What's if we can create flying machines like a fly", or maybe, "how can flies see with those eyes. Are the cartoons lying to us". And then you think about the door's increasing squeaking and then you are like "Why if they create a way to grease those stupid doors without needing someone to do it manually". Long story short, you have a lot of ideas and forget about the fact that you should be writing what is in the chalkboard. Heck, you might want to have small talk at times because why not.

And then, you get an idea. Is a great idea that never actually reaches to an end because something else capted your attention in the middle of a project.

Is easy to Ne to be related with ADHD, since we have a lot of ideas, but without a healthy development, we become inconsistent and inconstant with everything we do.

We are kind of a shotgun. Guardians with Si (*shudders* Si) usually are machine guns with precission in one point and a lot of constancy. Ne however is like a shotgun, covers more than just one point, but fails in constancy (shotguns are slower than machine guns) and consistence (Probably the bullets never hit the same place again).


----------



## takkenne (Mar 29, 2017)

ClownToy The Whiteface said:


> My theory consist about the fact that Ne involves possibilities. For example, when you are in the classroom, you may easilly get bored with the constant work you must do, like writting something in the chalkboard by almos 20 minutes. You then see a fly and sometimes ask to yourself: "What's if we can create flying machines like a fly", or maybe, "how can flies see with those eyes. Are the cartoons lying to us". And then you think about the door's increasing squeaking and then you are like "Why if they create a way to grease those stupid doors without needing someone to do it manually". Long story short, you have a lot of ideas and forget about the fact that you should be writing what is in the chalkboard. Heck, you might want to have small talk at times because why not.
> 
> And then, you get an idea. Is a great idea that never actually reaches to an end because something else capted your attention in the middle of a project.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's been my theory as well. Mainly, the idea that ENxP's are being identified as having ADHD makes me sad. They've got the coolest, funnest function in the world, and they're being told it's a disorder that needs to be corrected and smothered. That they have difficulty living within the system, living like everyone else, not because they're cool and different, but because there's something wrong with their brains. 

That being said, I still think ADHD exists outside of Ne. My proof is that adderall affects them differently than people without ADHD lol. But the questions they're using to diagnose are bound to yield inaccurate results--Se and Ne users have notoriously short attention spans, although some are good at hiding it.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw naw, I've been summoned for my soapbox...

ADHD isn't about having a lot of scattered ideas. It encompasses a lot more: impulse control, forgetfulness, fidgeting, etc. This video isn't a bad example, although the creativity bit and the end about "never being bored" is such bullshit:






ADHD people are constantly bored and we tend to act out because we're hunting for stimulus (related to our brain's problems with responding to dopamine). When I'm off my medicine I have to, no joke, fight the urge to lie down and roll around on the floor sometimes. I mean, it's not a _hard_ urge to overcome because it's completely socially unacceptable, but that it's even a problem is ridiculous. Every table I sit at somehow becomes a foot rest. I don't even notice my feet moving up sometimes. And then I'm in a constant state of forgetting and remembering, which includes anything from dates and times to the conversation I am having with the person in front of me. 

I just can't see that as a common, psychologically healthy aspect of people's minds.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

I took a random ADD/ADHD test - Results

ADD: 
9/9 - Inattention is a problem for you ~ Uh Oh! *prepares for pill bottle*

You probably don’t bounce around like a hyperactive child, but perhaps you often feel restless.* Driven.* Like there’s a dynamo inside you.
Maybe you’re impatient.* On the go.* Thoughts race, sometimes tumbling, ricocheting as you pour out one idea after another.
You may crave excitement and trying new things. Or love highly stimulating activities with a big pay off. - Nice Ne Dom description there

Also 

I find myself stirring things up. Teasing.* God forbid you play around with someone, you're wrong in the head

I am full of ideas – my mind jumps and races ahead.* I don’t sit quietly and consider, but immediately offer one idea or opinion after another.* God forbid your mind moves frantically with ideas, you shouldn't have too many ideas it's threatening for society 

ADHD: 7/9

Fun Fact: I'm actually considered low energy compared to other "doers" because I otherwise appear chill

http://totallyadd.com/adhd-quiz-new-2/ if you want to know the quiz I took.

Pshhh Nah! This isn't Ne~ You kidding? :applouse: Here! Have some pills!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Wouldn't the H part (hyperactivity) be more likely linked to Se?


----------



## takkenne (Mar 29, 2017)

Stellafera said:


> ADHD people are constantly bored and we tend to act out because we're hunting for stimulus (related to our brain's problems with responding to dopamine). When I'm off my medicine I have to, no joke, fight the urge to lie down and roll around on the floor sometimes. I mean, it's not a _hard_ urge to overcome because it's completely socially unacceptable, but that it's even a problem is ridiculous. Every table I sit at somehow becomes a foot rest. I don't even notice my feet moving up sometimes. And then I'm in a constant state of forgetting and remembering, which includes anything from dates and times to the conversation I am having with the person in front of me.
> 
> I just can't see that as a common, psychologically healthy aspect of people's minds.


Ahh, thanks for this insider's perspective. I wonder if some of the Ne users I know describing their symptoms can't differentiate from what's apart of ADHD and what's apart of their personality. I do for sure know an ENFP with intense ADHD, and the others are much more mild to the point where I don't think they *actually* have it (they don't take medication for it despite being diagnosed, if that's any indication). Ne definitely rules and wrecks their lives, but it seems like it's just them being P's. 



Stevester said:


> Wouldn't the H part (hyperactivity) be more likely linked to Se?


You'd think that haha. I feel like people don't realize that Ne users get just as restless as Se users, even though that's in no Ne description. Se users definitely roam around, but Ne users have the same short attention span searching for something to entertain them. People confuse them for each other all the time. But it'd be interesting to see if ESxP's test as ADHD the way ENxP's do.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

But Hyperactivity literally means the _physical_ need to move and do something. That sounds much more akin to Se than Ne.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

This is interesting, because I know an ESFP who is diagnosed with ADHD and is supposed to be on medication for it.
Of course, that's no fun - there's other drugs he'd rather get into..

I'm torn on whether I'm Ne or Ni myself. I've been told a few times that I might have ADHD or some kind of undiagnosed behavioural disorder. 

On this page:
What is Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (ADHD)? Symptoms, treatment and causes


I match a lot of the descriptors. I would tick every single box in the "nine inattentive ADHD symptoms" section.
However, I can sort of get into a zone to speak, and drill down on what needs to be done, if something needs to be done - i.e long drives (12 hour round trips etc). 
I'd also tick about 4 boxes in the "hyper-active impulsive ADHD symptons" section.

Maybe I should get checked out. Perhaps this is why I'm a total contradiction.
Seemingly shifting into ADHD mode and back out again to focus on things, maybe.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

no comment

I have discusssssed this earlier befoere.


----------



## takkenne (Mar 29, 2017)

Stevester said:


> But Hyperactivity literally means the _physical_ need to move and do something. That sounds much more akin to Se than Ne.


By definition, yes, Se would be the more obvious fit. However, the functions do not have clean-cut symptoms. The appreciation of the senses and the need to fidget and move around is not inherently Se. The minds of Ne users are constantly searching for stimulation, just like Se. Ne is looking for something that might trigger an idea, and Se is looking for something to engage their senses. The same kinds of events that would interest an Se user may interest an Ne user as well. Both are easily distracted by things going on in their environments. When they're young, they both can act out in school because the monotony of school becomes too much. Being "hyperactive" can easily apply to both, depending on how they cope with their need for stimulation. 



Turi said:


> Maybe I should get checked out. Perhaps this is why I'm a total contradiction.
> Seemingly shifting into ADHD mode and back out again to focus on things, maybe.


I heard it's apart of ADHD to have an inability to concentrate on some things but then to go into a zone of intense concentration on others. I think it's usually the things you're interested in that you can concentrate on. That's just what my diagnosed friend said. You should definitely get yourself checked out! If it can be treated and you can then concentrate better, that would be awesome.


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

We took some ADHD test in high school psychology class and if I remember correctly the score above 70 indicated that one is likely to have ADHD. I scored around 50 and heard other students discussing their scores...

Person 1: I scored 8, how about you?
Person 2: 12
Person 3: Really? I scored 22, am I crazy???

Seriously though, I think there could be correlation but I'm not sure how much of it is due misdiagnoses of non-ADHD Ne-/Se-doms and how much is real deal. I hope there will be some research on the matter. It is quite upsetting to realize that some people might be taking medication because who they are rather than being accepted as different. 

My best friend's boyfriend who might be an ENFP actually has diagnosis. He doesn't take his meds anymore. I find it quite odd that he is supposed to have ADHD since you really wouldn't notice. He has told that he has quite a wild past so that could explain it. And of course I'm not a professinal of any sorts. 

If I've understood correctly ADHD people have different brain chemistry than people who don't so I'm just wondering if that could be used in confirming the diagnosis so that ADHD wouldn't be confused with personality traits? Or is that too complicated? Too expensive? Too inconvenient for companies that make money marketing ADHD medication?


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

That's interesting because I've thought about this before. ADHD is probably not Ne in itself but I agree that Ne often seems to lead to an ADD or ADHD diagnosis. People being misdiagnosed for being different/bored af in school, basically. Myself I know people who got diagnosed with ADHD: ENTP, ENFP and INTP. 

The ENFP truly has ADHD, it's very apparent when compared to other Ne-doms I know, he's way more forgetful, distracted and spaced out, he's fidgety x100, sometimes he also has a very hard time keeping a train of thought, it's worth saying that he's not on medication and got diagnosed at 6. As for the other two, the ENTP got diagnosed with AD(H)D when he was 20. He's definitely fidgety, forgetful and distracted but not to ENFP's level, ENTP is on medication though so I don't know. He says it helps him to some extent. As for the INTP, he got diagnosed with ADD in high school and I feel like it's mostly because he's bored in class.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

takkenne said:


> I heard it's apart of ADHD to have an inability to concentrate on some things but then to go into a zone of intense concentration on others. I think it's usually the things you're interested in that you can concentrate on. That's just what my diagnosed friend said. You should definitely get yourself checked out! If it can be treated and you can then concentrate better, that would be awesome.


Yeah, I've heard that too. An ENFP i know said that he would get sudden bursts of focus, sometimes on things like cleaning, often on things he's interested in like drawing, which is good, when it doesn't keep you from doing what you should actually be doing. 
Ex: Being focused on drawing instead of doing your homeworks, or he'd get a burst of focus and clean his whole apartment while he's supposed to do his taxes, etc.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Definitely not. In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if there's some misdiagnosed ENXP's/ESXP's out there, that don't have ADHD but are just difficult (for themselves and/or others). 
Also, there are definitely introverted people with ADHD. (me, as an INFJ, might be a good example of that). 

I have a pet theory that ADHD is present across all types but manifests differently in each. The most interesting example to me is my ESTJ collegue. He was hard to type because of it, since he's easily distracted, takes risks and has a tendency to do things without thinking them through first. None of them mean that he can't be an ESTJ, but he definitely goes against some stereotypes. 

I do think that ADHD can make certain characteristics more pronounced. An INTP might show more Ne than their neurotypical brethren because theyre worse at controlling their impulses. Even an ISFJ might show more Ne in their daily routine, just by not having that much control over what they're showing outwardly. 

I'll work on the theory a bit more when I have time, but that's the gist of it. (honestly, I already tend to think about this topic too much, so I'm sure it'll come up again some day)


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I was somewhat drunk-ish when posting my first post in here.


takkenne said:


> I am very good friends with a several ENFP's, ENTP's, and an INFP. I noticed a weird pattern. They've all been tested positive as having ADHD? I mean, even the INFP. The psychiatrist said she had a form that is hard to diagnose because she manages it so well. Their inability to focus, the way they check out of a conversation because they're distracted by a random word, the way their mind jumps from idea to idea to idea... And I've noticed a lot of websites describing ADHD sound like personality traits of Ne dominants.
> 
> Now, I know you can have ADHD _without_ having Ne and that it is a legitimate condition that can be treated. But either my entire understanding of Ne is completely jacked by ADHD, or ADHD's popular symptoms are also Ne traits? Anyone else noticed this? I'm curious if there are any ENxP's who took an ADHD test and _didn't_ test as positive for it. That would bring me peace haha.


Do they all have ADHD as in not the inattentive ADD type, but the hyperactive ADHD type?

Because I expect from INFP rather to have the inattentive ADD type, though I'm not sure what the odds are.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I think all the major syndroms in both DSM and ICD correlates to Ne to be honest.
Except Retts syndrome and Downs syndrome, as they are after all Nosologically valid.
Shouldn't drag Nosology into this mess!


----------



## IntrovertHero (Jan 13, 2017)

What if a Ni user have ADHD ? How it would differ from a Ne user having it?


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

IntrovertHero said:


> What if a Ni user have ADHD ? How it would differ from a Ne user having it?


I tend to get stuck in my theories a lot. I can spend days obsessing over one particular point in a TV series for instance, trying to figure out why something happened or what's going to happen in the future. Ne tends to branch out its ideas, Ni converges. My thoughts also keep drifting around a central theme, instead of going into unknown realms. 

That's the main difference. From the outside it can actually look similar at first. But if you know what to look for, nothing could me more different.


----------



## IdarG (Nov 3, 2016)

deviants said:


> ... is ADHD actually just strong Ne?


Let's remember that ADHD is a disorder. I think ADHD is heavily correlated to a childish or underdeveloped Ne. It seems to me that many of the traits of ADHD: inattention, hyperactivity etc. are connected to an Extraverted Intuition that has not yet acquired the mental focus Introverted Sensing provides.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

IdarG said:


> Let's remember that ADHD is a disorder. I think ADHD is heavily correlated to a childish or underdeveloped Ne. It seems to me that many of the traits of ADHD: inattention, hyperactivity etc. are connected to an Extraverted Intuition that has not yet acquired the mental focus Introverted Sensing provides.


Childish how?

I definitly have trouble with my mental focus. Isn't my Si then rather underdevelopped than my Ne? What gives a well developped Ne compared to an underdevelopped Ne?

Would you say the same thing about ADD (the inattentive type)?


----------



## IdarG (Nov 3, 2016)

AAADD Edison said:


> Childish how?
> 
> I definitly have trouble with my mental focus. Isn't my Si then rather underdevelopped than my Ne? What gives a well developped Ne compared to an underdevelopped Ne?
> 
> Would you say the same thing about ADD (the inattentive type)?


A well-functioning Ne is a Ne that manages to cooperate with Si. They are a team, even though they are opposites. It has the mental focus able to stick with the burst of ideas Ne gives, through Si. When Ne is underdeveloped, it tends to misread Si as being boring, stagnating, close-minded, too comfortable with habit etc. Once a Ne-dom or -aux has required the mental focus to stick with tasks, carry out plans, be comfortable with the same old etc., the person has likely developed their Si well. Si provides boundaries for Ne, and tells Ne when its plans are unrealistic, but also how to strategize them. Think of Si as Ne's big brother. It makes the Ne pay attention and focus on the assignment it has been given. When Ne is underdeveloped it is usually quite unrealistic. In an ENFP for example, Ne comes up with ideas, Si tells it how it will work in the real work, Fi tells them what they feel is the right idea and most true to themselves and Te helps them get from A to B.

ADD, I don't know exactly. It's the same thing without the hyperactivity, right? I think that it's probably connected to either Ni or Ne, maybe Fi (they also have a proneness to spacing out).


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

IdarG said:


> A well-functioning Ne is a Ne that manages to cooperate with Si. They are a team, even though they are opposites. It has the mental focus able to stick with the burst of ideas Ne gives, through Si. When Ne is underdeveloped, it tends to misread Si as being boring, stagnating, close-minded, too comfortable with habit etc. Once a Ne-dom or -aux has required the mental focus to stick with tasks, carry out plans, be comfortable with the same old etc., the person has likely developed their Si well. Si provides boundaries for Ne, and tells Ne when its plans are unrealistic, but also how to strategize them. Think of Si as Ne's big brother. It makes the Ne pay attention and focus on the assignment it has been given. When Ne is underdeveloped it is usually quite unrealistic. In an ENFP for example, Ne comes up with ideas, Si tells it how it will work in the real work, Fi tells them what they feel is the right idea and most true to themselves and Te helps them get from A to B.
> 
> ADD, I don't know exactly. It's the same thing without the hyperactivity, right? I think that it's probably connected to either Ni or Ne, maybe Fi (they also have a proneness to spacing out).


Yes, ADD is without the hyperactivity, and I relate very well to its description (and am diagnosed with it, scoring very well on it) + I'm INFP. I can see (my) Fi - ADD part being the case. I think my Ne is underdevelopped then, and make not the best connection with both my Fi and Si. My mental focus? Very bad (Ne-Si). Letting things go, and such? Very bad (Fi-Ne). Something like that?


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I think SPs also get flack for being "ADHD", as well, and probably people of other types as well, I'm sure. I personally think ADHD is kind of a made up disease that pathologizes people that don't fit into public schools definition of what makes a "good student" and particularly pathologizes boys for just being boys. Not saying that people don't struggle with executive functioning. I struggle with it a ton, myself, but a lot of that can be linked to diet, exercise, upbringing, or other disorders such as autism.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

ondes Martenot said:


> We took some ADHD test in high school psychology class and if I remember correctly the score above 70 indicated that one is likely to have ADHD. I scored around 50 and heard other students discussing their scores...
> 
> Person 1: I scored 8, how about you?
> Person 2: 12
> ...


You have a point. But without medication I would:
-Forget an idea imidietly before I could write it down
-Forget my schedual
-Go to the shop then forgot why I came
-leave the wallet in the fridge
-come to late to my (...)
-having a real hard time starting things
-having a real hard time stopping things
-zone out /space out when people talk (watch a movie/ read things) which makes me:
-forget they told me someone died/moved/broke up/got a child etc.
-forget that they told me sensitive information
-interupt
-react impulsively
-not being able to explain my self
-extra emotional
-go around in circles doing housework
-read one sentence then get bored or distracted
-get over stimulated and confused
-not being able to defend my self if verbally attacked


----------



## goldensquid2000 (Sep 9, 2017)

Couldn't ADHD also technically be related to Se? I would've imagined Ne users to have difficulty sticking to one concept or topic, and Se users having difficulty sticking to one task


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

I wouldn't say "correlated" so much as "often confused for." All subtypes.

I have ADHD-PI (ADD) and test very high as a Perceiver. I can see how easily that would transfer into thinking you have Ne-Si; I, too, fell for that until I realized my Ne and Si are pathetic.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

goldensquid2000 said:


> Couldn't ADHD also technically be related to Se? I would've imagined Ne users to have difficulty sticking to one concept or topic, and Se users having difficulty sticking to one task


Maybe it could also be Ni for some?? lol idk


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

New criterias for ADHD:


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

dulcinea said:


> I personally think ADHD is kind of a made up disease that pathologizes people that don't fit into public schools definition of what makes a "good student" and particularly pathologizes boys for just being boys. Not saying that people don't struggle with executive functioning. I struggle with it a ton, myself, but a lot of that can be linked to diet, exercise, upbringing, or other disorders such as autism.


Apparently brain scans show slowed development in certain areas of the brain in those with ADHD diagnosis. Mainly the amygdala (emotional regulation, self-control). Areas linked to memory also appeared to be smaller. Then there's something to do with neurotransmitter regulation in the frontal lobe; dopamine and norepinephrine are either too low or reuptake is not happening correctly. That coincides with the impulsive behavior of ADHD, or constantly looking for some quick fix (drugs, food, sex, games, etc) that will increase dopamine.

I think ADHD is actually quite common and actually underdiagnosed, especially for non-hyperactive types who fly under the radar and quietly fail their way through life.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

36:38 about personality


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Toru Okada said:


> Apparently brain scans show slowed development in certain areas of the brain in those with ADHD diagnosis. Mainly the amygdala (emotional regulation, self-control).


About 2/3 of ADHD-diagnosed children show a noticeable improvement in their symptoms when placed upon the Gut And Psychology Syndrome diet. (refraining from dairy, gluten, eggs, and several other things) Makes me think alot of "ADHD" is just a food allergy; celiac disease and ADHD are linked together. 



> I think ADHD is actually quite common and actually underdiagnosed,


The percentage of children in the U.S. diagnosed with ADHD has been increasing, whereas in France it's about 0.5%. The increase in diagnoses does nothing except increase profits for pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Monadnock said:


> About 2/3 of ADHD-diagnosed children show a noticeable improvement in their symptoms when placed upon the Gut And Psychology Syndrome diet. (refraining from dairy, gluten, eggs, and several other things) Makes me think alot of "ADHD" is just a food allergy; celiac disease and ADHD are linked together.
> 
> 
> 
> The percentage of children in the U.S. diagnosed with ADHD has been increasing, whereas in France it's about 0.5%. The increase in diagnoses does nothing except increase profits for pharmaceutical companies.


I am taking up my chef education right now and it's not related as fare as I can tell.
I am finished with the theoretical education and we have learnt a lot about food allergy and intolerances and it's consequences.
Gluten is bad for everyone and everyone benefits from healthy food.
I have been on these diets and it didn't change my ADD. (I wish though.)
Medication and cognitive beavioural therapy/ dialectical therapy helps to some degree.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

@Toru Okada
ADHD and the brain

He mentions the amygdala directly at about 5:58


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Electra2 said:


> I have been on these diets and it didn't change my ADD. (I wish though.)
> Medication and cognitive beavioural therapy/ dialectical therapy helps to some degree.


Have you ever had your magnesium levels checked? I've heard having adequate-to-strong magnesium levels can prevent ADHD symptoms. I drink a small glass of citrus-flavored magnesium nitrate powder mixed with water on most days.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

(duplicate post, please delete if seen)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Monadnock said:


> Have you ever had your magnesium levels checked? I've heard having adequate-to-strong magnesium levels can prevent ADHD symptoms. I drink a small glass of citrus-flavored magnesium nitrate powder mixed with water on most days.


I take vitamin pills wich contain magnesium because sometimes I get restless legs 
Still have to take Ritalin though...
Thanks for the tip anyway


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Monadnock said:


> Have you ever had your magnesium levels checked? I've heard having adequate-to-strong magnesium levels can prevent ADHD symptoms. I drink a small glass of citrus-flavored magnesium nitrate powder mixed with water on most days.


I take 1000 mg of a good magnesium supplement daily, no notable improvement except maybe sleep quality is a bit better. Same with Fish oil, nootropics. Though eating "better" does seem to help a bit.



> About 2/3 of ADHD-diagnosed children show a noticeable improvement in their symptoms when placed upon the Gut And Psychology Syndrome diet. (refraining from dairy, gluten, eggs, and several other things) Makes me think alot of "ADHD" is just a food allergy; celiac disease and ADHD are linked together.


I'll look it up. Some diseases also may appear like ADHD, such as hyperthyroidism.



> The percentage of children in the U.S. diagnosed with ADHD has been increasing, whereas in France it's about 0.5%. The increase in diagnoses does nothing except increase profits for pharmaceutical companies.


The increase in diagnoses also may be helping people who otherwise wouldn't be diagnosed. Everyone knows pharms want to sell their drugs, like any business. But if meds can do something in part to help, without too many negative consequences, I don't see much of an issue.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Toru Okada said:


> I'll look it up. Some diseases also may appear like ADHD, such as hyperthyroidism.


 I have Hashimotos (*HYPO*thyroidea) or low metabolism, if you like.
I take thyroxin for it. I was diagnosed with latent hypothyroism about 17 years ago.
I now take 50 x 7 + 4 = 550 micrograms a week (11 pills a week, 1-2 each day)


----------



## chi_girl (Apr 11, 2016)

I definitely think it is. I'm no expert but my stepson has ADHD and I've been trying to figure out how type plays into it (or doesn't). He's almost definitely an XNXP. I'm an INFP (without ADHD) and my ESTP husband seems to get annoyed with me and my stepson over the same personality traits, like being absentminded, either slow to answer questions or answering them in a roundabout way, and being unaware of surroundings. The only difference is that I don't have the hyperactivity and low impulse control.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I think that it's a little bit of both. While ADHD can definitely occur outside of types that use Ne, and plenty of Ne users don't qualify for a clinical diagnosis of ADHD, I still think that there's a degree of correlation. Maybe the same cognitive processes that dictate the functioning of Ne in the brain also cause behavioral patterns that present themselves as attention deficits. 

Technically, psychiatric disorders are defined as patterns of behavior _​outside of the spectrum of normal human behavior _that cause significant distress and/or impairment of daily functioning. So we as a society have technically pathologized behaviors that aren't necessarily bad, because they're seen as abnormal. It's kinda sad, actually. 

However, ADHD definitely causes impairment of daily functioning because of how our society is structured. We have to arrive punctually, turn things in on time, etc...This world can be a bit obsessed with time, concentration, and organization. Not saying it's a bad thing, either, but it can certainly be difficult for both a Perceiver as well as someone with ADHD. 

I was diagnosed with ADHD-PI as a college freshman doing terribly in my classes, and suddenly so many things about my life up to that point _actually made sense_. I filled out a questionnaire, which was pretty much exactly the same as any ADHD questionnaire you're going to find on the internet, i.e. not helpful at all. They also had me do this computer test where I was supposed to click the mouse or hit a key or something in response to an onscreen stimuli, and apparently I did really badly on it. Hence the diagnosis. 

I was supposed to take Concerta, but I had a strong feeling that I shouldn't take it, so I declined. I always trust my gut, and something just felt intrinsically wrong about it. I was also very afraid of what it would do to my creativity. If it helped me to focus, then great, but...what if it messed up the string of random thoughts that always seemed to be coming to me? I couldn't lose that. My creativity is immensely important to me, and I'll deal with a lack of meds if it means that I can keep the positives to my attention difficulties. Nowadays, I manage OK without it, although the disorder is definitely a hindrance...Time blindness is a very real thing. I've been pretty consistently late to school ever since kindergarten. I'm a little bit better at being on time to work, but I'm still usually like 1-3 minutes late, never early or quite on time. I lose track of time very easily, hence why sometimes I stay up super late screwing around on the internet and don't even realize that I've done so. Until it's too late, anyway. Take tonight, for example: I told myself that I'd get to bed by 11, but holy cow, somehow it's 11:30. I don't know...I swear it was just 10:35 a few minutes ago. -_- 

I also have trouble gauging how long things are going to take me, and they usually take longer than I think that they will. I've gotten better, but it's still a handicap, honestly. This is very similar to the Ne stream of thoughts, though -- one thought leads to another, and suddenly you've gone from doing physics homework to reading about the subtle differences between the Indian and Asian elephants. Or reading stupid articles on Buzzfeed or something.  It's all very wonderful and extremely frustrating at the same time.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

Ne in general has a manic element to it because it's always generating ideas. That's why most people with ADHD and/or Bipolar Disorder might most often be ENxP users (and some unhealthy INFPs.)


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

7:00 about adhd & bipolar

(He says our emotions is not a mood disorder (bipolar) but I think you have a point. Manic ppl sometimes doesn't finish the sentences I read. But that's normal for me cause I sudddenly realise something or get distracted. But don't have that manic energy much) 





7:00


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been mistaken for an ENFP before because of my ADHD. I exhibit Ne traits, but I'm still very much an ENFJ with more Ni than Ne.

The creativity of Ne and the creative energy that often comes with ADHD are not necessarily the same, though they are very similar, and I've heard that many NP's get misdiagnosed with having ADHD when really, it's just their personality.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Westy365 said:


> I've been mistaken for an ENFP before because of my ADHD. I exhibit Ne traits, but I'm still very much an ENFJ with more Ni than Ne.
> 
> The creativity of Ne and the creative energy that often comes with ADHD are not necessarily the same, though they are very similar, and I've heard that many NP's get misdiagnosed with having ADHD when really, it's just their personality.


Good that you can distinguish Ni from Ne.

I thought people got diagnosed _if there was a problem_


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> Ne Correlated to ADHD?


Don't, just don't.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I wonder why time management is so bleeding hard


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Have the impulsive ADHD type, it's strongly correlated to dopamine and the frontal lobe from what I've read on it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

maenad said:


> Have the impulsive ADHD type, it's strongly correlated to dopamine and the frontal lobe from what I've read on it.


I was diagnosed as adult with ADD but probably have combined. Biggest problem is forgetfullness, timemanagement, distraction and spacing/zoning out, impulsivity, execution and motivation problems.
I take meds for it now. It effects school, work and even friendships. Everything basicly.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm the opposite extreme. In the workplace, I'm notorious for being "anal" (I prefer the term "analytical"). I'm also known for being slow-paced but reliable (more of a tortoise than a hare) due to my acetylcholine-fueled need to have a plan. And I'm a stickler for following standard procedure. Not that I'm a stick in the mud. My way of thinking is more like, "this goes here and that goes there and let's not make this complicated."

I have severe workplace anxiety due to the modern-day workplace valuing speed over order, the complete opposite of how my order-obsessed mind works (strategy, planning, etc.). In D&D terms, I'm a Lawful Good Sage (but I don't play D&D). Also, I resent being called "lazy" just because my natural mode of operation is to run the calculations and formulate a plan rather than dive headlong into perdition. It's no wonder the status quo is a sinking ship.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Judson Joist said:


> I'm the opposite extreme. In the workplace, I'm notorious for being "anal" (I prefer the term "analytical"). I'm also known for being slow-paced but reliable (more of a tortoise than a hare) due to my acetylcholine-fueled need to have a plan. And I'm a stickler for following standard procedure. Not that I'm a stick in the mud. My way of thinking is more like, "this goes here and that goes there and let's not make this complicated."
> 
> I have severe workplace anxiety due to the modern-day workplace valuing speed over order, the complete opposite of how my order-obsessed mind works (strategy, planning, etc.). In D&D terms, I'm a Lawful Good Sage (but I don't play D&D). Also, I resent being called "lazy" just because my natural mode of operation is to run the calculations and formulate a plan rather than dive headlong into perdition. It's no wonder the status quo is a sinking ship.


Well it really pays of to put things n the same place, make alarms with sounds for everything and just write things down one place that's for sure! What D & D person would I be? Lawfully good or mildly evil?


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Ne and Se since impulsivity is a component of ADHD. There's ADHD and ADD. The commonality between the two is the inability to regulate focus and that the two have brains that don't produce sufficient dopamine reward to stimulate controlled focus. ADHD evidences as hyperactivity. ADD evidences as daydreaming.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> Ne and Se since impulsivity is a component of ADHD. There's ADHD and ADD. The commonality between the two is the inability to regulate focus and that the two have brains that don't produce sufficient dopamine reward to stimulate controlled focus. ADHD evidences as hyperactivity. ADD evidences as daydreaming.


I am daydreaming and impulsive but not hyper at all.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Electra2 said:


> I am daydreaming and impulsive but not hyper at all.


Have you ever been clinically diagnosed with ADD?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Duo said:


> Have you ever been clinically diagnosed with ADD?


yes


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Interestingly enough it seems a lot of ppl with adhd score type 7 on the enneagram which seems to relate to both Se and Ne


----------

